# Custom Painted Reels



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Talked with Dipsay the other day and I told him I'd throw up a post about what we're up to at the shop so here it is.

We've been super tuning and upgrading reels for a long time here at the shop but there was always something missing. At first it was very rewarding to take a reel and make it the baddest preforming reel out there but that satisfaction started to fade. I guess because we've done so many that it's just a normal everyday thing. There was always something missing, something to set the reel apart, something that said "hey I'm a special reel". I took my artisan side of being a rod builder and combined it with my craftsmanship of being a reel repair tech and this is what I came up with. Here's just a few we had laying around....enjoy.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's one I dubbed Blue Water.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

This one was a perfect match to the tiger wrap on this custom rod we built. Honestly, the pics don't do justice to how badass this combo looks.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I call this one Kit from Knight Rider. I even thought about painting some red dashes on the front but I left it with the carbon fiber look. Probably a good idea since Kit wasn't carbon fiber. I also did the smaller parts like the thumb bar, tension knob, star drag, and handle.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Torium 20


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Water transfer? Or airbrush?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Fairy dust.

I just leave the reels out with a note saying what I want with cookies and a glass of milk. In the morning the cookies are gone and the glass is half full.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

how much are you charging? I have some reels that new paint.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Depends on the size. Shoot me a PM. I don't want it to look like I'm advertising. I just thought y'all would like to see 'em.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Beautiful work!


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Have you painted any with specs, reds, bass or flounder on them?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

A few years ago we did a few bass and a couple of reds. Never done a spec or flounder.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Those pictures look really nice. 
How do they stand up against the saltwater (since most of us here are saltwater anglers)?
I've seen some really nice custom painted reels got eaten up by the salt and they look pretty bad.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

Dang!
Never thought bubbles could be so sexy..well..on a reel any way!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

80% of my customers are saltwater guys and gals. We only use quality automotive paints topped with 3 clear coats. Haven't had a problem yet.

It's all in the prep work... scuffing, priming, quality durable paint, and protective clear coat.


----------



## Aggelos (Mar 1, 2012)

excellent work! im impressed with the level of detail on those skulls


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks Aggelos


----------



## midnight5 (Apr 26, 2012)

Those are cool looking. Nice designs and colors. What kind of paint were you using?


Russ


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

The one I've found to holds up the best is from DuPont.


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

Bantam1 said:


> Water transfer? Or airbrush?


Certainly looks to be Hydrographics. Any how still good work on small objects.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Dude those are SICK!!! Off the hook Bro! Off the Hook!!!!!!!!!:dance::dance:


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Very nice paint jobs. I may have to send a couple of mine to get a custom paint job like that. I can do basic but it takes TALLENT to get designs like that. I really like that blue rain drop!!!! PM me a quote on the paint job for a CU200E7 and a CI200B. I want to do the rain drops in blue on one and use your imagination on the other. If there is something you like to paint or one you want to try give me that on the other. Im sure after seeing these paint jobs what ever you come up with on the second one will be just as good.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree with Dip, those are SICK!! Great job Matt!


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Thx guys. I have about a half dozen to work on this weekend so more pics to come.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Nice work Matt. You never do anything halfway.


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

Amazing work!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Unbelievable! Good thing I just took my bloodpressure pill.Beautiful work.WOW


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*Wow*

Those are really nice. That is the first time I've ever seen something that custom on a reel. I'm gonna have to get your info so I can send you a very sentimental 6/0 wide senator that could use a makeover. Again, nice work man.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Thx for the compliments guys. Shoot me a PM loco4fishin. If you're in the SA area you have probably already been by my shop 

Check out these revo plates I finished up this morning. I'm also working on a ch100sf today in the same pattern with a painted frame. I throw up some pics when the clear coats are dry.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's some pics of a couple Chronarchs I finished up today... enjoy


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

pg


----------



## Rajuncajuns (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow! Those look great!


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

And those pics aren't that great. I took them with my phone because I can't find my digi camera cable.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks great! The Carbon fiber is really hard to get dipped correctly!


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

How much would you do 100d curados 832 274 1798 that's awesome where are you located


----------



## valayho (Nov 27, 2012)

Dude nice job on the Chronarch 100sf...

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

Those are truly amazing. Very nice job.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks guys. I have some that I'm working on this week tat I think y'all will like. I'll post up some pics when I have time. :brew2:


----------

